
A keyboard for your back - tartavull
https://medium.com/@tartavull/thor-your-next-keyboard-20b9ce7dd2b1#.831esf3y0
======
psychogenic
Nice work... I really like it and would definitely be willing to give it a
shot (and even to build my own if necessary).

I think there are two important concerns that need to be addressed that I
didn't notice in the post:

1) The chords used to specify a given key should be a fact-based decision,
made using actual data concerning

    
    
      a) which keys are actually used most for a given target language  and
    
      b) which motions are actually least expensive/easiest with this system
    

so a sensible layout could be determined (like dvorak for classic keyboards);
and

2) These things seem to keep your hands pretty busy... though I'd like to
stick to only using a keyboard, and usually can 9x% of the time, I still
_must_ use the mouse once in a while... so the mouse either must be integrated
(as a trackball, motion sensor, or ?) or it must be easy to switch.

Have these aspects been considered/resolved?

~~~
tartavull
Thank you! Choosing an optimal layout based on actual data is a very
interesting idea. I'm not sure how you would assign a cost to a finger move,
but even with some rough estimated cost might produce something better than my
intuitively designed layout

2)I can still use the trackpad while holding the device, but no, is not
confortable. Integrating a trackball would be great. I have also learned a
fair amount of shortcuts and used stuff like
[https://vimium.github.io/](https://vimium.github.io/) to decrease my
dependency to a mouse.

